# στυφός



## seimontadtecwyn (Nov 13, 2013)

Γεια σας

Πώς να μεταφράσουμε τη λέξη ‘στυφός’ στα αγγλικά (και σε άλλες γλώσσες επίσης); Δείτε παρακαλώ την πρώτη έννοια του Τριανταφυλλίδη παρακάτω.

στυφός: 1.που η ιδιάζουσα γεύση του προκαλεί προσωρινή ξηρότητα στο στόμα: Tα κυδώνια έχουν στυφή γεύση. Tο μπρούσκο κρασί είναι κάπως στυφό. 2. (μτφ.) που προκαλεί δυσάρεστα συναισθήματα ή που είναι αποτέλεσμά τους: Στυφά λόγια. Στυφή έκφραση. Tα όσα συνέβησαν / ειπώθηκαν του άφησαν μια στυφή γεύση στο στόμα. στυφούτσικος -η -ο YΠΟKΟΡ. στυφά ΕΠIΡΡ. στυφούτσικα ΕΠIΡΡ YΠΟKΟΡ.

Με ευχαριστίες

Σίμων


----------



## Zazula (Nov 13, 2013)

Seimontadtecwyn, σου αντιγράφω γι' αρχή το τι αναφέρει το GWord:
*στυφός *adj acrid, acerb, harsh, tart, sour, bitter.​


----------



## cougr (Nov 13, 2013)

Επίσης: puckery, dry and puckery, astringent, dry/drying (as in taste).


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2013)

My preferences:

astringent
sharp and bitter
tart


----------

